# Dare



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Who knows, maybe this will last. 

Anyways, this is a game from another forum I frequent. What happens is I would post a dare (that is safe/legal/ect.) and then you would take a picture of yourself doing that dare, then you would post a dare. The first person to fulfill that dare and upload the picture get's to choose the next one. Maybe this will be fun! 

So I'll start; I dare you to do the duckface.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

...


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

What is the "duckface"?

Duck face is when you pucker your lips exaggeratedly in attempt to make them look like a duck bill. Like this...


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep, N. Famtom gets it.  So it'd be his turn to post a "dare" next. But it'd be a picture you yourself had taken.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

IDY to do the macarena


----------

